# Free Box of Cigars - 1000th Post Herf Card Contest



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

This is it! The revised First Ever Herf Trading Card Contest. If you read this far and don't post an entry then your cigars might mold. Sorry.

1. *What's a Herf Trading Card (HTC*): It's like a baseball card you design yourself. If you make your own HTC (or make one for someone else) you can print it and pack it in with those things you mail (or may, one day, mail) to other gorillas as you personal "Howdy". HTC's may have a cigar theme or not - it is what you want it to be.

2. *Why make one?* Because this is one of the most cordial forums on the net. You're likely to exchange something cigar related with someone sooner or later. Your own HTC is like a business card you hand out to your brothers (sisters) of the leaf (BOTLs and SOTLs). It's friendly-like and should make them smile. And an HTC might get passed along to someone else that, in some bizarre way, will humiliate you later. (Herf Cards aren't for sissies.)

3. *Another reason to make one*: Maybe you'll win a box of fine cigars. This contest encourages CS gorillas, chimps, wanna-bes, men, women, and "other" to make their own HTC, get to know each other a little better and have a few yuks in the process. Entries posted will be carefully judged by select FOGs, LLG's and free-range general population BOTL's and/or SOTL's. Judging will be in (or near) Rocky Mount, NC on/about September 1 at a Herf/judging site to be determined. Judges include Floydp, Catfish, ResIpsa and Shaggy. If you want to be an alternate (which means you can co-herf during judging) I'll psot details later on.

4. *A box of fine cigars (to be determined) is a big deal*. You gotta follow the rules.

1. Please make one submission per post in this thread.
2. Post as many entries as you want.
3. A submission can show a card with one or two sides.
4. Vertical or horizontal formats accepted.
5. Use a 3x5 or 3 1/2 x 5 approx ratio format.
6. Limit max. image file size to something reasonable - under 100K
7. Post photos, hand-drawn art, scans - whatever you want.
8. Post a card(s) for yourself or other CS'ers.

Cut-off for contest entry posting is September 1, 2006. Flattering, bribing or any unjustified rg bumping of judges is strictly encouraged. 100 CS members must post an entry (or entries) before the first prize - a box of fine sigars - will be official. To get this going and offer a format suggestion (2-sides), here's entry #1. 99 more to make it official! Good luck.

Front:

Back:


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Well alrighty now...looks like a well organized and worthy contest, even if the judges do appear to be of shoddy construction! I'll get working on a HTC right away.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

The social event of the season along with all the CS herfs that is. Fun for the entire family, especially if their riff raff. You know the types, US! Come one come all to the big Toupee in beautiful down wherever Nc. And don't forget yens cards. Remember a box of stogies hang in the balance. 

Judges are of the highest integrity unless other wise noted.


Otherwise noted.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a concept in the works, now I just need to find time to finish it...


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

First attempt... other cards in the works...


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

God said:


> First attempt... other cards in the works...


But that's only half a card (Does that make you a demi-God?), where is all the vital information? I always wondered what God's shoe size was?


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

stig said:


> But that's only half a card (Does that make you a demi-God?), where is all the vital information? I always wondered what God's shoe size was?


The rest is coming... patience... patience... patience...LOL


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

God said:


> The rest is coming... patience... patience... patience...LOL


Yeah Rome wasn't built in a day! Or was it?:r


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

God said:


> First attempt... other cards in the works...


That is great!:w

can't wait to see your other cards!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Great... some contest. 98 1/2 more entries to go before it's a alive. This is depressing. I need to lower the bar. How about just 10 entries and I'll call the grand prize a copy of of last weeks Parade magazine and a stick of Beemans, Ridley?  

I thought Aaron would have had at least five prospects by now. What're you guys doing - keeping things close to the vest until the end of August?

Helllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooo?


BTW - your card concept is stunning G*d, with or without shoe size. Glad SOMEONE is on track. Somehow I thought you were younger.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I need to get started on this....maybe after the hockey game


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Well... another attempt... and to pacify those purists in the crowd I am posting both a front and a back... of me in one of my many guises...

Due to the size of the original T205 cards this replication will not fit the 3x5 specified dimensions but instead should be accurate to the original.

The card is designed to replicate a T205 baseball card, circa 1910. I have provided an example of a T205 card for comparison.


----------



## tigerfan2 (Jun 8, 2006)

God said:


> Well... another attempt... and to pacify those purists in the crowd I am posting both a front and a back... of me in one of my many guises...
> 
> Due to the size of the original T205 cards this replication will not fit the 3x5 specified dimensions but instead should be accurate to the original.
> 
> The card is designed to replicate a T205 baseball card, circa 1910. I have provided an example of a T205 card for comparison.


That is pretty tight.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

C'mon guys, get those entries in...just a little of your time for a chance to win a box of cigars. Besides, if we don't get enough entries, I may not get my BBQ....:r


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> Besides, if we don't get enough entries, I may not get my BBQ....:r


Can't let that happen...


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

i wish i had skills in photoshop... hey God, if I get you a pic think you can make something up for me  I know I know, thou shalt not tempt the lord...but I need a favor...haha


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

after seeing the baseball card.....I may not have a chance


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

King James said:


> i wish i had skills in photoshop... hey God, if I get you a pic think you can make something up for me  I know I know, thou shalt not tempt the lord...but I need a favor...haha


PM sent


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

God said:


> PM sent


THAT is the spirit! :w


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

can I download photoshop free online or do I have to buy the cd?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> can I download photoshop free online or do I have to buy the cd?


pm me


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> can I download photoshop free online or do I have to buy the cd?


actually I sent you a PM


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

God said:


> Well... another attempt... and to pacify those purists in the crowd I am posting both a front and a back... of me in one of my many guises...
> 
> Due to the size of the original T205 cards this replication will not fit the 3x5 specified dimensions but instead should be accurate to the original.
> 
> The card is designed to replicate a T205 baseball card, circa 1910. I have provided an example of a T205 card for comparison.


All that info and I still don't know gods she size. Damn, life is a harsh mistress.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

my first attempt:



Front back
I wonder how this is going to play with people who aren't my college friends....


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, here's one (along with its inspiration):


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Front



Back


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

croatan said:


> Ok, here's one (along with its inspiration):


Croatan.... Great looking card!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Loki.... cool


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

This is getting interesting. Get your cards posted kids - September is right after August. I'm thinking a box of ISOMs if this keeps up... FROM ABOUT 95 MORE PEOPLE!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> This is getting interesting. Get your cards posted kids - September is right after August. I'm thinking a box of ISOMs if this keeps up... FROM ABOUT 95 MORE PEOPLE!


I could post 95 more cards if you really wanted me to. :r:w


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Another one for Sunday... a little Van Goghish...


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

only 94 more.....


----------



## crucial_fiction (Jun 5, 2006)

here's the front of mine...still working on the back...


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Let's get some more players in this...


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

OK......here is my opening entry. Only have a front for now. This is the prototype bomb series card. As of now there are 3/4 in existence. Very rare card indeed. Will post the limited series after confirmed hits. It may be a bit rough on the edges.....still learning how to play.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

93 more.........

Here is my rookie card. Fitting because I'm in the x-ray field !!










*EDIT - yikes.........too big **


----------



## st0neski (May 18, 2006)

i have one comming, but its gonna take me a while


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Here's my attempt: 
View attachment 6533


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Good to see some more players!!!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

OK, here's my entry:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I was just looking at the cigar bands you did and hoped you'd toss a few cards in the ring. I was gonna ask for a Detroit RedWings version - red bands always make for good tasting cigars.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

cigar_040 said:


> 93 more.........
> 
> Here is my rookie card. Fitting because I'm in the x-ray field !!
> 
> *EDIT - yikes.........too big **


  cool idea. were any cells harmed in the making of this card?


----------



## st0neski (May 18, 2006)

finally finished this:

I am posting the back and front in a large size so you can see everything on it very very clearly, make sure to look. My next post will have the normal size ones for the contest. BUt make sure you really look at the whole thing.

front:


back:


----------



## st0neski (May 18, 2006)

here are the smaller ones:

front:


back:


----------



## st0neski (May 18, 2006)

wow those took me a long time, hope you guys enjoy them!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I was just looking at the cigar bands you did and hoped you'd toss a few cards in the ring. I was gonna ask for a Detroit RedWings version - red bands always make for good tasting cigars.


Thanks for the fun contest. Gimme a little time and lemme see if I can't work up some Red Wing magic for ya.


----------



## st0neski (May 18, 2006)

why aren't more people jumping in on this? Free box of cigars!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Thanks for the fun contest. Gimme a little time and lemme see if I can't work up some Red Wing magic for ya.


edit: all but the last 10 work


----------



## st0neski (May 18, 2006)

just showing all the entries so far on one page:


----------



## st0neski (May 18, 2006)

more


[OT] Loki said:


> Front
> 
> Back


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok..i'll give a run at this..Backwoods helped me out with this so he gets half if we win..:r

*Front*










*Back
*










*Thanks for the contest and good luck to all..*


----------



## st0neski (May 18, 2006)

more


croatan said:


>





cigar_040 said:


>


----------



## st0neski (May 18, 2006)

more


cigar_040 said:
 

>





vtdragon said:


> View attachment 6533





CIGma_Chi said:


> OK, here's my entry:


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> edit: all but the last 10 work


I think that's a download limit issue. I unfortunately don't have control over that bu tif you're missing any that you want, let me know. I have the files on my computer somewhere.


----------



## st0neski (May 18, 2006)

more


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

why are we reposting these images?


----------



## st0neski (May 18, 2006)

backwoods said:


> why are we reposting these images?


for a nice little summary


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

st0neski said:


> why aren't more people jumping in on this? Free box of cigars!


 Still 8 weeks to submit. I may have a 2000 post contest by then.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I was just looking at the cigar bands you did and hoped you'd toss a few cards in the ring. I was gonna ask for a Detroit RedWings version - red bands always make for good tasting cigars.


Take a peek

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=402724&postcount=356


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

does it have to be 3x5 or can it be bigger? One pic i want to use is 5x5


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> does it have to be 3x5 or can it be bigger? One pic i want to use is 5x5


Rules say - *5. Use a 3x5 or 3 1/2 x 5 approx ratio format. *"Approx" is not "exactly" - it's more like guidelines.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought I'd give this a try. I love photoshop stuff!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice work Bobb. Mason is already copying you card. Go figure. 

100 individuals must enter to activate the full prize. *Eight weeks *to deadline. Entries to date:

1. Mister Maduroo
2. G*d
3. Loki
4. Croatan
5. Crucial Fiction
6. Cigar 040
7. VT Dragon
8. CIGma Chi
9. Stoneski
10. Rock Star
11. Bobb

11 entries in and 89 to go. Judges - don't pack your bags. Right now I'll call the grand prize at 1/2 cheeseburger. C'mon y'all. Show me what you got. At 20 entries I'll have a random drawing for a VSG Enchantment "early bird" award.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm new (just joined yesterday) and this is my first attempt...hope you like it.

-Jeremy


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Another attempt at the contest
Hope everyone enjoys!!

-Jeremy


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

1. Mister Maduroo
2. G*d
3. Loki
4. Croatan
5. Crucial Fiction
6. Cigar 040
7. VT Dragon
8. CIGma Chi
9. Stoneski
10. Rock Star
11. Bobb
12. JPH

12 entries in and 88 to go. Judges - you better call in some favors or no soup for you. 2500 CS members and 12 entries... awwwww. I really wanna give a box away, too. (BTW Jeremy, Easter Island cigar gets high points for originality.  )


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

This is a sweet one , Cmon' people....I see a lot of people looking, but not many posting. I do all of my art work on the paint program that comes standard on every computer, so I know everyone has that! Its a little tedious going pixel by pixel but its a sweet contest!!!

-Jeremy


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Judges - don't pack your bags


C'mon folks, get those entries in. My getting BBQ depends on you....

I've got a card in the works Dan, that is if she can quit playing WOW long enough...:r


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Hahaha, how did I miss this? This is definitely what I need to blow away the summer boredom blues. All I need now is a coffee, a cigar, and a quiet night at the computer. Work starts now, captain! Will update when ready.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Catfish, when I was new (2 days ago...lol) I wanted you to see these fish I caught a few days ago and didn't know how..now I do... here they are....And I'm posting them here to move the thread up to the top so maybe more people will post.

-Jeremy


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

JPH said:


> Catfish, when I was new (2 days ago...lol) I wanted you to see these fish I caught a few days ago and didn't know how..now I do... here they are....And I'm posting them here to move the thread up to the top so maybe more people will post.
> 
> -Jeremy


Cool pics...looks like dinner to me.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok since there are so many more newbies I figured I'll make a post To move the thread up. I see people going crazy (including me) over contests for five pack's which is very generous...but this contest *IS FOR A FREE BOX* Now truthfully I want to win..and I am going to post more cards to try to...but we need more people to really make this contest go. Cmon Folks...Step Right Up!!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

JPH said:


> Ok since there are so many more newbies I figured I'll make a post To move the thread up. I see people going crazy (including me) over contests for five pack's which is very generous...but this contest *IS FOR A FREE BOX* Now truthfully I want to win..and I am going to post more cards to try to...but we need more people to really make this contest go. Cmon Folks...Step Right Up!!!


THAT's the old Buckeye spirit that made this country great!! Lets kick a little chass and get this thing done!! Still seven weeks to go...


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

No rear done yet, but at least I have a front


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Some fantastic entries so far...keep'em coming.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

This sounds like fun just found the post..

will start working on one today..


----------



## djnamttor (Jul 11, 2006)

First shot...here goes.....


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm gonna try this photoshop thing, a box of cigars is too good to pass up...

Entry coming soon.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

How stoked would you be if you got this herf card in the mail!!!!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought mine was pretty good, but there are some great ideas being put up here...I guess I need to go back to the computer and make a few more!!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

JPH said:


> How stoked would you be if you got this herf card in the mail!!!!


*So you dont need a magnifying glass to read the back of my herf card:*

Member name: JPH
Real Name: Jeremy Holt
Member Since: June 2006
Location: Cleveland, Ohio
Favorite Smoke: Still searching
Drink of Choice: Good Brandy

Card Inspiration: Stairway to Heaven, Led Zeppelin. Great song to listen to while puffing on a stogie and blowing smoke rings through the trees.

"There's a feeling I get when I look to the west,
And my spirit is crying for leaving.
In my thoughts I have seen rings of smoke through the trees,
And the voices of those who stand looking"


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok got an hour or two to work on it today 
heres what i got so far


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

hikari said:


> Ok got an hour or two to work on it today
> heres what i got so far


Very Nice!!!


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok here is the front and back.
I tryed to make the back a bit pratical i.e in case you need to make a quick review of a cigar...

Let me know what you guys think

FRONT


BACK


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Allright, here's what I've been working on...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

c'mon people, we need more entries. i did my part! 

edit: here's some detail of my card that you can't see in the scaled down picture...


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

mmblz said:


> c'mon people, we need more entries. i did my part!


I would but I'm not very good with that photoshop stuff

I'm still trying to think one up.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

C'mon you all. The grand sticking prize is about up to a three-pack of something Dominican. Wassamatta you? Cat got your Adobe? I'm tryin' to give away a box of something nice but you're holding back. Less than 6-weeks to go....

You go mmblz!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

come on guys!! Time is running out and we have plans for a herf in Sept!! You don't want to be responsible for us not getting to herf now do ya?????

I'd have a few entries if I could figure out how to use this danged photoshop!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> C'mon you all. The grand sticking prize is about up to a three-pack of something Dominican. Wassamatta you? Cat got your Adobe? I'm tryin' to give away a box of something nice but you're holding back. Less than 6-weeks to go....
> 
> You go mmblz!


I don't have Adobe. MS Paint will have to do. I've got something good in mind, though.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

burninator said:


> I don't have Adobe. MS Paint will have to do. I've got something good in mind, though.


All my stuff is done in ms paint....Never comes out fancy..but it's not only judged on that...take a look at my entries LOL I have like 3 or 4.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

JPH said:


> All my stuff is done in ms paint....Never comes out fancy..but it's not only judged on that...take a look at my entries LOL I have like 3 or 4.


Judges say: one good idea worth a thousand Photoshops. Originality and sincerity figure in.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

any one have a blank templete?
i can find one online and want to try to get a entry in soon.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Here is my modest effort:


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Here's a try at it.... Nothing too fancy; just an informative and sincere rendition (with a little ego thrown in  )


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

*Whew!* OK, here's my entry! The Cigar Girl is the front; the other side is the back. I _literally_ spent the majority of my weekend working on this. I don't have Photoshop, and I didn't know how to use MS Paint--I know how to use MS Paint now! In retrospect, I realize I could have picked up a part-time job over the weekend and earned the $$$ to _buy_ a box of cigars. That would have been the conventional way, right? It probably would've been faster and easier too. Well, what can I say? I bet it wouldn't have been as much fun, and now I wouldn't have this cool HTC. Contest is still on I hope.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice cards guys now where moving...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Now THAT's what I'm talking about. More of this!

(Cigar girl is all about Coldcuts. Gotta love the cigar girl.)


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

OK... here's side one:










I haven't started on side two. But I'll get to it.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Tick, Tick, Tick...Clocks ticking...not much time left!!!...Lot's of new people recently..give it a try (don't do anything better than mine though).


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Here's mine.. its boring and one sided, but I like it:









Scott


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

The clock, she is ticking....


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Just ordered prints of mine. Will submit hard copy, and take some to the shack...


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I will give this one a try:



















I made fake Pokemon Cards for my nieces and nephews a few years ago. They all freaked for them. When I printed them out on photo paper and stuck the sides together, they looked real. THey were about the right thickness too.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Good idea, great card man!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I will give this one a try: I made fake Pokemon Cards for my nieces and nephews a few years ago. They all freaked for them. When I printed them out on photo paper and stuck the sides together, they looked real. THey were about the right thickness too.


Good card - *outstanding* uncle!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Good card - *outstanding* uncle!


:tpd:

Nice work on the card, and a very cool thing to do for the nieces and nephews


----------



## Joekendall04 (Aug 1, 2006)

http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cardfrontvh8.jpg
http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sdgsdgxo6.jpg

[IMG=http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/7246/cardfrontvh8.th.jpg]
[IMG=http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/8114/sdgsdgxo6.th.jpg]

Here's my entry. Click the links for full size versions.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

deadline is approaching - come on people


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been here over a week and somehow missed this thread?!?!? I'm for sure in! Gotta get out the camera tho...

KASR


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hurry all. 

BTW, I got my first swag in the mail last week and the corrupt judges among me have been slightly swayed. This contest is probably crooked but, WTH? I'm running it. Woo hoo!

Deadline 1 September.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's the tab:

1. Mister Maduroo
2. G*d
3. Loki
4. Croatan
5. Crucial Fiction
6. Cigar 040
7. VT Dragon
8. CIGma Chi
9. Stoneski
10. Rock Star
11. Bobb
12. JPH
13. Zenistar
14. DJnamttor
15. Hikari
16. Mmblz
17. DriftyGypsy
18. Denckwanzer
19. ColdCuts
20. Aaron
21. Alpedhuez55
22. Joekendall04
23. ???

I'll draw the bonus VSG Enchantment from the top 20 today and post - thanks for the contributions, guys.

This thing is so far from 100 entries I can't see how the Grand Prize is gonna be a box of cigars - any kinda cigars - unless some folks get at it. There will indeed be a quality grand prize for the winner - but it ain't looking like that box of CoSigVI's I was hoping to give away. Snif.

C'mon - show me what you got!!!!! 

Deadline for entries - September 1.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

bump...

the clock is ticking.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

do I need to rehost mine?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> do I need to rehost mine?


I think so.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Puffy69 wins a VSG Enchantment for being picked, at random, from the first 20 entries. PM addy you shameless winner.

13 more days to enter a herf trading card. C'mon - time is slip slip slipping away.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Puffy69 wins a VSG Enchantment for being picked, at random, from the first 20 entries. PM addy you shameless winner.
> 
> 13 more days to enter a herf trading card. C'mon - time is slip slip slipping away.


Congrats Puffy69! :tg  

Just last night I put a VSG Belicoso No. 1 in my Cigar.com shopping cart, but then lost my nerve over the price tag at the last minute. However, tomorrow is Saturday and I've got to stop at Davidoff to pick up my repaired Colibri on the way to my very first herf!  Maybe I'll treat myself to a VSG then--of course, at Davidoff on Madison Avenue, I might experience even greater sticker shock.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

WTG Puffy69! I love those VSG's :dr


----------



## Paddy O'Furniture (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok, brothers, here's my first entry. Hope you like it!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Paddy O'Furniture said:


> Ok, brothers, here's my first entry. Hope you like it!
> View attachment 3028
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029


:r Nice work, P'O.

12 more days - more of this!! Show me the HERF CARDS!!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> Here's mine.. its boring and one sided, but I like it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure why my picture isn't showing.. but here we go again..


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Get those entries in folks....I want my BBQ.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is my card front.

http://www.anthonyjust.com/images/cs card.jpg

I'm spending way too much time on this. Personally I've designed it like a trading card/ business card combo because I like it so much I am going to have them made and include them with trades, bombs, etc...


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is the back. http://www.anthonyjust.com/images/cscardback2.jpg

I know the images are too large so I'll shrink and repost them.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

i get lucky sometimes.. thanks


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I had to give it a shot! I had a nice cigar herfing picture...but due to popular demand, I choose to use my avatar pic...it was by far the first thing people noticed about me! LOL!

*FRONT*

*BACK*

KASR


----------



## platinum321 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Working on mine.*

First off I am new to this forum and so glad I found it. However not new to smoking cigars. I found this little contest on here and am currently working on my "trading card". I believe this particular post of mine is all of number two on here to give you an idea of just how new I am to this forum.

Looking forward to cruising the site whilst smoking me cigars. Thanks to whomever put this forum together. I will definitely post a link or two on some of my websites.

I do hope others will submit entries as it looks a bit sparse right now.

Ciao for now.
Platinum321 AKA Jonathan


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Working on mine.*



platinum321 said:


> First off I am new to this forum and so glad I found it. However not new to smoking cigars. I found this little contest on here and am currently working on my "trading card". I believe this particular post of mine is all of number two on here to give you an idea of just how new I am to this forum.
> 
> Looking forward to cruising the site whilst smoking me cigars. Thanks to whomever put this forum together. I will definitely post a link or two on some of my websites.
> 
> ...


hope you introduced yourself in the New Gorillas Forum...if not, welcome.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Working on mine.*



platinum321 said:


> I believe this particular post of mine is all of number two on here to give you an idea of just how new I am to this forum.


My HTC (post #97 on this thread) was my 3rd ever post, so I know where you're coming from!  Welcome to CS Jonathan!


----------



## platinum321 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ok here is my first entry into the contest.*

Put together in Photoshop. Hope you like it.


----------



## platinum321 (Aug 23, 2006)

*My second entry.*

Ok here is my second entry.
I figure I will keep entering till we meet the required 100 entries. LOL


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: My second entry.*

Well, here are my two entries, although the back of the card is the same for both, I changed the front up:

1st Card Front:










2nd Card Front:










Back of Both Cards:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

This is getting down to the wire - a week left.

Failure to get 100 (individuals) entries may kill the full box prize but, at this rate, there's gonna be something nice just the same.

C'mon boys and girls - lets all hit the Photoshop this weekend and create an immortal herf trading card. Housekeeping, window washing, bill paying and yard work can all wait. I've proved that, many many times.

If this doesn't get HOPPING in the last week it's the same as saying "No BBQ for CatfishM2." Got to keep fuel that furnace or the pilot light could go out. Worse yet, things could turn..... ugly. A starving Catfish is like a wounded tiger - dangerous, oh yeah. Coiled like a steel spring, hungry and ready to pounce, Catfish is a dangerous beast. No BBQ? No telling where he'll land.

Save Catfish - save yourself. Get your herf cards in!!!!!


----------



## platinum321 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: My second entry.*

I like those that is too funny!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Win or lose, I think after this if you send/trade/or bomb someone - you should include your calling card (unless it's on the sly stealth action!) I sen Robb01 one and he thought it was a kick: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=31060



KASR


----------



## platinum321 (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok here is my third entry.
Just trying to help get it up to 100 entries! LOL


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Jonathan, welcome to CS! Nice cards! You're really crankin' 'em out! But, what I think Mister MaDuroo is saying (in post #135), and please correct me if I'm wrong, is that he wants 100 individual _members_ involved for the full-box prize, not 100 entries. Unfortunately.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

ColdCuts said:


> Hey Jonathan, welcome to CS! Nice cards! You're really crankin' 'em out! But, what I think Mister MaDuroo is saying (in post #135), and please correct me if I'm wrong, is that he wants 100 individual _members_ involved for the full-box prize, not 100 entries.


yep.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

JPH said:


> yep.


Yep again, but he's on such a great roll I didn't want to break his concentration. :r


----------



## platinum321 (Aug 23, 2006)

ColdCuts said:


> Hey Jonathan, welcome to CS! Nice cards! You're really crankin' 'em out! But, what I think Mister MaDuroo is saying (in post #135), and please correct me if I'm wrong, is that he wants 100 individual _members_ involved for the full-box prize, not 100 entries. Unfortunately.


Yeah I know but I am having so much fun with the dern thing. Thanks.

Warmest regards,
Jonathan


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

This Herf Card is geared towards Gorillas that couldn't attend Shack Herf II...Can be slightly modified and sent to those who did attend the event as well. This is officially my last entry....Thank you to Mister Maduroo, and all the Judges!!

*Front*









*Back*


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

4 day left....

The last entry (posted before NLT 11:59pm, EST) wins a Hemi.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't have photoshop, and only limited knowledge of how to do this kinda stuff. So...here's the front of the card:

View attachment 7425


and the back:

View attachment 7426


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ghostrider said:


> I don't have photoshop, and only limited knowledge of how to do this kinda stuff.


Nice! That homeroasting coffee part is good for extra points with several of the judges, too. You dog.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Another attempt from me. Thanks everyone for viewing mine so far..Good luck all...Really my last one this time...I think...

*FRONT*








*BACK*


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

JPH said:


> Another attempt from me. Thanks everyone for viewing mine so far..Good luck all...Really my last one this time...I think...
> 
> *FRONT*
> [IM]http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/jph_2006/cindianfront.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


Ah, going the suck up route...nice


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

LSU_Stogie said:


> Ah, going the suck up route...nice


Thanks :w


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

(It takes cajones to really suck up.)

One day left, unless juding is postponed to 23rd September. Extensions are possible.

Judges - we're trying to confirm a herf-judging date and location. I'm offering 23rd Sept in Winston Salem (crashing the NC herf - WTH) or 16 Sept in Richmond. W/S promises more opportunities for BBQ and bribes; Richmond means lower gasoline expenses. Hard to decide.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's alittle more tame design:





KASR


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

JPH said:


> Thanks :w


haha, I'm just joshin with ya jeremy.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow these are some cool cards. I'm thinking I need to try again (and fast too since the dead line is right around the corner.) I know what my plans are tonight...photoshop and a cigar


----------



## platinum321 (Aug 23, 2006)

KASR said:


> Here's alittle more tame design:
> 
> KASR


I like that one very much. The black and white with what looks to be difuse glow works and the back is Primo. I like the use of the zoom blur on the cigar image in background. Nice


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Judging is postponed until mid September due to something or other... you can keep posting until the*

*NEW & FINAL deadline of September 15!!!!*​


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Puffy69 wins a VSG Enchantment for being picked, at random, from the first 20 entries. PM addy you shameless winner.
> 
> 13 more days to enter a herf trading card. C'mon - time is slip slip slipping away.


Got my prize today and a hitcher to boot...Thank you again..


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

that's a great prize rock


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Bump. Won't be long now. o


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

This was a cool contest....

Any body find a cheap place to have the cards printed??
Kinko's and staples want to much lol


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

hikari said:


> This was a cool contest....
> 
> Any body find a cheap place to have the cards printed??
> Kinko's and staples want to much lol


I don't know how much is too much, but you can get a bunch of buisness sized cards printed with a custom design at www.vistaprint.com, and it costs just under an arm and a leg  
(the prices arn't that bad actaully, and the quality is pretty good)


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Bobb said:


> I don't know how much is too much, but you can get a bunch of buisness sized cards printed with a custom design at www.vistaprint.com, and it costs just under an arm and a leg
> (the prices arn't that bad actaully, and the quality is pretty good)


cool i'll check them out


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Back coming next


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

For thouse that asked the number in my card are my CS Lottery numbers 

I have also just ordered 100 cards at a decent place
http://www.overnightprints.com/main.php?A=Approval&type=uploader
I'll let you all know how they are when i get them in my hands there local so should have them fast



hikari said:


> Ok here is the front and back.
> I tryed to make the back a bit pratical i.e in case you need to make a quick review of a cigar...
> 
> Let me know what you guys think
> ...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Variation piece of my original template. I actually sent this one out just the other day:

FRONT:


BACK: 



KASR


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hurry with those entries!! This thing is gonna close on pretty soon...:w


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's yet another HERF Card that I sent out today that I would like to submit:

FRONT:



BACK:


KASR


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

KASR, GOOD GOD MAN! How many HTCs have you entered now?! :fu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ColdCuts said:


> KASR, GOOD GOD MAN! How many HTCs have you entered now?! :fu


He is inspirational. Keep posting. Close out date is closing in.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

ColdCuts said:


> KASR, GOOD GOD MAN! How many HTCs have you entered now?! :fu


Just 4 I think....4? Yea...it's 4.



KASR


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

KASR said:


> Just 4 I think....4? Yea...it's 4.
> 
> 
> 
> KASR


I'm just flippin' you some sh!t because all your cards are great. And then there's your _avatar_... Don't let me get started.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

ColdCuts said:


> I'm just flippin' you some sh!t because all your cards are great. And then there's your _avatar_... Don't let me get started.


LOL! Well, you know how it is...I do what I can to entertain the gorilla's of the jungle! o

KASR


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Better late than never...:dr 



:dr


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok, this is my last one, I SWEAR!

And I saved the BEST for last. I haven't sent one of this out yet, since they are reserved for VERY, VERY rare and special occasions where the normal retaliation just doesn't get the point across:

*THE KASR HULK-SMASH CARD. *

front:

back:

OK, I'm done.

KASR


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I know it's past the deadline but I want to show my final edits.

Hope you like it!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Dealine is extended - haven't said how far just yet. Keep posting. Hurry!!!


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Got my cards in the mail today 

they look great.. good price good company


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

So what is the new deadline?

KASR


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

KASR said:


> So what is the new deadline?
> 
> KASR


Soon. Very soon.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Second entry....


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

I feel so behind with my one entry 
all that time permits


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

hikari said:


> I feel so behind with my one entry
> all that time permits


:tpd:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

_*Closing date: *__*No more entries after October 1st.*_

_Judging date: Saturday, October 7th, in Richmond, VA, at a place to be determined._

Official judges (and their preferred bribes): 
Ms. Floydp (big cigars)
Floydp (rusty USMC tongue studs)
CatfishM2 (BBQ)
Mister M'oo (Hairclub for Men coupons)

Any other CS gorilla or gorillette who appears (and meets the minimum qualifications of age, moral terpidtude and height) might be able to vote and gets whatever BBQ Catfish leaves.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Third Entry....


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Third Entry *Updated with card back*


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

God this is fun.... #4....


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

ok.. here's a submission for Mark.. LOL

Front side:










Back side:


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Anita!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

yeah?


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Anita...that is FANTASTIC!!! :r 

very nice


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

heehee..thank you


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I was afraid something like this would happen.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I was afraid something like this would happen.


you didn't expect anything else from me did you Dan?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

How much to do one for me Anita????


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for the the efforts and contributions. There will be a prize of a full box of something or other based on good karma. I'll let the judges decide what goes in the box - winner to be announced next week. Special prize will be awarded to Motownflip for the "freaking me out" cigar, above.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for an excellent and FUN contest Maduroo!!!

KASR


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Judges meet Saturday afternoon at Baileys in Richmond, Broad Street.\\


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Second entry....


Is that a 1987 Topps baseball background? I believe that year topps had a Bonds RC. Should have made one using the 89 upperdeck background, some of the pretiest baseball cards ever made.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

_*The judges have met.*_

_*The judges have herfed.*_

_*The judges actually spent quite a bit of time in discussion.*_

_*The judges have decided on the prize(s) and the winner(s).*_


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

And...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Bigwaved said:


> And...


Film at 11:00. :r


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

floydp said:


> Film at 11:00. :r


Midnight and counting...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

a.m.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

As Ted Knight once said in _Caddyshack_, "WELL?!"


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*It was a tie for first place, weighted 66% - 33%.*

*25 cigars will need to be split as 16.5 to one person and 8.5 to another. Or are there 24-cigar boxes, allowing a neater 16 and 8 split?*

*Judges? Do you care?*


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I just want to say that the entries were great and your judging panel spent considerable time reviewing and discussing them. And now, without further blather......

1/3 of first place goes to:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Allright, here's what I've been working on...


I think it was`the clean presentation along with the Mona Lisa smile.

Congrats MMBLZ.

And 2/3 of first place goes to....


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

KASR said:


> Here's alittle more tame design:
> 
> KASR


Platinum summed it up as "The black and white with what looks to be difuse glow works and the back is Primo. I like the use of the zoom blur on the cigar image in background. Nice"

It was clean, crisp, showed originality and the picture plus the tag line "Benched & Loving It" did it for me.

Well done, KASR.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> *It was a tie for first place, weighted 66% - 33%.*
> 
> *25 cigars will need to be split as 16.5 to one person and 8.5 to another. Or are there 24-cigar boxes, allowing a neater 16 and 8 split?*
> 
> *Judges? Do you care?*


This judge says,Mr Moo get some:s Oh and congrats you two


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

heres a quick pic to hold you over


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Now that is a motley crew...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Heres another of the honorable judges decompressing before the serious work at hand, from left,FloydP,MrsFloydP,Catfishm2 and Mr&Mrs Moo...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

And this where the sweat was rolling off our brows...


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Congrats....

Guess i should of made more than one entry


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> heres a quick pic to hold you over


Hey Anita. Looks like you brought the "Cleaning Lady" with you. Did he get a vote?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Woohoo!! I actually won something!!! 

Thanks for the fun and very cool contest - without, I wouldn't have half the herf cards I send out now. Thanks Maduroo!

KASR


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

The Swag looks like the chorus line at Minsky's, courtesy of the Floyds, CatfishM#, 68TriShield and, yours truly, Mister M'oo.

There are a couple of consolation prizes to be announced...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

:r !


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Here was a couple of late entries that I didn't have time to post before we left for the judging.. actually they weren't in the running but judges had to submit a card also.

Dave's card..










back of Dave's card...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Floydp's card...



back of Floydp's card...



Thank you Dan, Lisa, Mark and Dave.. we had a great time! We have a few pics to post too and just as soon as I can get Frank up off of the couch, I'll get him right on it..LOL


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Congrats Aaron and Julien!!! Sure was tough choosing the winner.. lots and lots of great entries to go through. Looking forward to next years contest.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> The Swag looks like the chorus line at Minsky's, courtesy of the Floyds, CatfishM#, 68TriShield and, yours truly, Mister M'oo.
> 
> There are a couple of consolation prizes to be announced...


Holy crap! Is that the 1st prize, or the total package that gets divided?

KASR


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Congrats Winners!!........Fun Contest!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

KASR said:


> Holy crap! Is that the 1st prize, or the total package that gets divided?
> 
> KASR


Be calm - the total package that gets divided. :r


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Congratulations to the winners! Judging was a lot more difficult than I had imagined. Thanks again to everyone who entered.

We had a great time yesterday. It started out bad when my van wouldn't start, but Dan and Lisa came to the rescue by stopping by and picking me up. After that it was an excellent herf. Getting to spend time with Frank, Anita, Dan and Lisa is always a pleasure. But the added pleasure yesterday was getting to meet Dave(68TriShield). The man is a true gentleman and BOTL. And very generous I might add. Thanks Dave.

I also want to mention a BOTL that I would like to thank. I received a jar of BBQ sauce from Snkbyt and it looks delicious. Thank you sir, I can't wait to try it.

Thanks especially to Dan for a great contest and a great afternoon of herfing.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Congrats to the winners, nice cards.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Congrats to the winners, and all that entered. There were some really cool cards!! WTG!


----------



## Paddy O'Furniture (Jul 21, 2006)

Who were the winners?



catfishm2 said:


> Congratulations to the winners! Judging was a lot more difficult than I had imagined. Thanks again to everyone who entered.
> 
> We had a great time yesterday. It started out bad when my van wouldn't start, but Dan and Lisa came to the rescue by stopping by and picking me up. After that it was an excellent herf. Getting to spend time with Frank, Anita, Dan and Lisa is always a pleasure. But the added pleasure yesterday was getting to meet Dave(68TriShield). The man is a true gentleman and BOTL. And very generous I might add. Thanks Dave.
> 
> ...


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

OK, OK, I'll cop to the fact that I'm a sore loser and I spent my Sunday morning sulking over the loss. :tg But as they say, I just rubbed some dirt in it and took a lap, and now I've finally come around and feel it's appropriate for me to act like an adult and congratulate our two winners. So, great card(s) guys! I'll getcha next time. A big thanks to Mister MaDuroo, the judges, and all involved for the cool contest. And, as difficult as it may have been to create the damn thing in MS Paint, it was actually quite a lot of fun!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Sweet!
Thanks for the very creative contest idea!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

A word to all participants - my back is killing me and I'm in a very crappy mood; the VA herf and judging is the only thing that has cheered me up in days.

1. I think I'm gonna do this again for 2007 with stricter formatting rules for a more even playing field.

2. ALL the entries were great, one way or another, and were all appreciated. Each was a winner in its' own way, really, but each could not get first prize.

3. Singling out one or two was very hard; the judges spent some considerable time examining and discussing each entry over graphics, composition, originality, "message", etc. Thanks again, judges, for the time, patience, generousity and courtesy! I had no idea we'd take this so seriously or spend so much time talking it through.  Really - thanks.

4. I've decided not to try and explain how the winners were selected because it was too subjective. If graded by number you all gave us entries worth 10.0 in my opinion.

Please do circulate your cards - they're all cool and keep your brothers and sisters smiling. See you in 2007 with another contest.

There are two more prizes to be announced and awarded shortly (as soon as I feel better - or when the Vicodin kicks in).

MMBLZ and KASR - pls pm me your addies!

M'oo!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats to the winners!! A lot of creative gorillas in this jungle!! Thanks for the contest. It helped pass the time at work!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I hope you feel better soon Mr Moo...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I hope you feel better soon Mr Moo...


Thanks, 68'eld. But not for the back problem I'd have been running (backwards) in front of ResIpsa shouting encouragement.

BS)


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

mmblz said:


>


Dan pointed out that my stats are cryptic at best.
ACP = Approximate Cigars Purchased
CSPW = Cigars Smoked Per Week
CNCR = Cuban:Non-Cuban Ratio


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up Julian,i wish we knew that from the start


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

_*Rushing out of town for the big herf and need to look good?*_

_*The don't forget your official Cuesta-Rey nylon herf bag. Room for all your Otterboxes, a few lighters, some butane, a bottle of vino, cutters, punches, candy bars, loose change, your wallet, a bottle of soda, piles of cash and - most important - a fresh box filled with all the latest herf trading cards. Clean socks and underwear? Please.... Don't waste my time. It's a herf, baby, not a first communion.*_

This is a judges-option consolation prize to Jeremy for herfcard enthusiasm and a ridiculous number of spirited bribe attempts. Thanks guy. See you in '07. (Wife and I love the 42' plasma TV - sorry you didn't win!)


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> ...and a ridulous number of spirited bribe attempts.


Priceless! :r

KASR


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> _*Rushing out of town for the big herf and need to look good?*_
> 
> _*The don't forget your official Cuesta-Rey nylon herf bag. Room for all your Otterboxes, a few lighters, some butane, a bottle of vino, cutters, punches, candy bars, loose change, your wallet, a bottle of soda, piles of cash and - most important - a fresh box filled with all the latest herf trading cards. Clean socks and underwear? Please.... Don't waste my time. It's a herf, baby, not a first communion.*_
> 
> This is a judges-option consolation prize to Jeremy for herfcard enthusiasm and a ridiculous number of spirited bribe attempts. Thanks guy. See you in '07. (Wife and I love the 42' plasma TV - sorry you didn't win!)


I want to mention that Granville @ Signature cigars gave me the bag for the contest along with 200 cigars(so far) for our troopsThanks guy !!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Paddy O'Furniture said:


> Who were the winners?


*mmblz*

*KASR*


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Sweetness.... PM sent!

42' ....I Thought I sent the 65'...Maybe next year!!! 



Mister MaDuroo said:


> _*Rushing out of town for the big herf and need to look good?*_
> 
> _*The don't forget your official Cuesta-Rey nylon herf bag. Room for all your Otterboxes, a few lighters, some butane, a bottle of vino, cutters, punches, candy bars, loose change, your wallet, a bottle of soda, piles of cash and - most important - a fresh box filled with all the latest herf trading cards. Clean socks and underwear? Please.... Don't waste my time. It's a herf, baby, not a first communion.*_
> 
> This is a judges-option consolation prize to Jeremy for herfcard enthusiasm and a ridiculous number of spirited bribe attempts. Thanks guy. See you in '07. (Wife and I love the 42' plasma TV - sorry you didn't win!)


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> __________________
> "The denunciation of the young is a necessary part of the hygiene of older people, and greatly assists in the circulation of their blood."


That's a fine new quote for your sig line Mark. Who'd you get it from - Galaga, Groucho or WC Fields?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

mmblz said:


> Dan pointed out that my stats are cryptic at best.
> ACP = Approximate Cigars Purchased
> CSPW = Cigars Smoked Per Week
> CNCR = Cuban:Non-Cuban Ratio


Julian I was telling them that CSPW was CS post whore! :r

Congrats to you and Kasr for winning. It turned out to be much more difficult to pick winners than I thought it would be. Thanks to all that participated, excellent entries. To my fellow judges, Dan, Mark, Dave and of course Anita as always a pleasure. Some lively debate for sure. A great time spent with friends over some great smokes. Looking forward to 07's contest.

Dan, we sure hope your back gets better soon. Thank you sir for setting this up and keeping us lower court judges in line just like a Supreme Court Judge would. Dan's presentation was outstanding and it made viewing the cards on his laptop seamless.

Thanks everybody, see yens next year.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

floydp said:


> Julian I was telling them that _*CSPW was CS post whore!*_ :r
> 
> Congrats to you and Kasr for winning. It turned out to be much more difficult to pick winners than I thought it would be. Thanks to all that participated, excellent entries. To my fellow judges, Dan, Mark, Dave and of course Anita as always a pleasure. Some lively debate for sure. A great time spent with friends over some great smokes. Looking forward to 07's contest.
> 
> ...


Now you are talking!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> Julian I was telling them that CSPW was CS post whore! :r
> 
> Congrats to you and Kasr for winning. It turned out to be much more difficult to pick winners than I thought it would be. Thanks to all that participated, excellent entries. To my fellow judges, Dan, Mark, Dave and of course Anita as always a pleasure. Some lively debate for sure. A great time spent with friends over some great smokes. Looking forward to 07's contest.
> 
> ...


I'm done with you, Mark, Anita and the postwhore. Best card* didn't win and you know it. Smarty-britches, all y'all. I'm gonna be Boss Judge next time. And, "No!", I didn't cut it out with a machete - I cut it out with a pocket knife to give it the special artistical effect.

'07 is right around the corner and I'm gonna start bribing myself - soon. Oh yeah - in case anyone else wants to run this contest I just found out you can't give yourself ring gauge for a bribe or anything.

Wait - it's just the drugs. I love you guys. My back! My back!

*


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

catfishm2 said:


> Congratulations to the winners! Judging was a lot more difficult than I had imagined. Thanks again to everyone who entered.
> 
> We had a great time yesterday. It started out bad when my van wouldn't start, but Dan and Lisa came to the rescue by stopping by and picking me up. After that it was an excellent herf. Getting to spend time with Frank, Anita, Dan and Lisa is always a pleasure. But the added pleasure yesterday was getting to meet Dave(68TriShield). The man is a true gentleman and BOTL. And very generous I might add. Thanks Dave.
> 
> ...


enjoy the sauce, goes with most meals. let me know what you think of it


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> That's a fine new quote for your sig line Mark. Who'd you get it from - Galaga, Groucho or WC Fields?


Such high company,  but since you asked I must confess it was This Guy that is up on such notables as Logan P. Smith. In trying to find the author of that quote, I picked one up from Smith as well. Good job Mark!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Such high company,  but since you asked I must confess it was This Guy that is up on such notables as Logan P. Smith. In trying to find the author of that quote, I picked one up from Smith as well. Good job Mark!


Arrrghhhh! My eyes (again). I knew it was Smith all along but I felt like offering the up The Three "G"'s, putting you in undeservedly good company.

Speaking of undeservedly good company, I was hanging with 68Trishield the other day and had a thought for a 2007 herf card theme. Whattaya think? (Sorry Dave - better than stealing your avatar sig line, right?)


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

galaga said:


> Such high company,  but since you asked I must confess it was This Guy that is up on such notables as Logan P. Smith. In trying to find the author of that quote, I picked one up from Smith as well.


:r Good one Rick :r I have to confess that I had never heard of this guy from Adam. After the Herf Card Contest was over I had to get rid of my sig line, so I googled "quotes" and started reading. I saw that one and though "yep, that has a ring of truth to it." I should have given credit to the author though. I need to fix that.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Avast Ye Scarvy Scum!It be the pirate way...ARGH


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Received the prize today, a box stuffed to the gills with a real choice bunch of sticks!
I would post picture, but well, you've all seen what was sent.
Thanks again to all involved!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

More prize pictures over in this thread:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38760


----------

